# Back to back bareback



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

So this year my best friend, Teddi, and I did double bareback again. We did it last year, but the horse, Blue, moved and I slipped off so we were disqualified. This year we were out for blood in this class.

What you have to do in this class is sit back to back with your partner on a horse and walk and trot around then stop in the middle, switch places without touching the ground and walk and trot again.

It's a lot harder than it sounds, but it's a blast. This year Blue didn't want to stand still while we switched, but we hung in there and got second place. For some background on Blue, she is a 20 year old blbue roan quarter horse who is awesome for us.

009-1.mp4 video by 4h_fudge - Photobucket


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

A properly formatted video will be coming to this post as soon as it uploads.


----------



## NannonsWhiskey (Oct 14, 2010)

Love the look of blue roans! It looks like you guys had a blast. I've never seen anyone do this before and it was the first time I've even heard of it. Looks like something that might be fun to try with my lil cousin. Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks like a riot!! The barn I ride at hosts a series of summer shows and have some fun egg and spoon classes etc. I am going to suggest this for next year! Congrats on your placing


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

AT this show we did an egg and spoon race, a ride-a-buck, a diaper race, and a catalog race.
Here are some pictures:








Buttercup and I during the Egg Race








Teddi and Blue during the Egg Race








Teddi and Blue during the diaper race.

Double bareback is a total blast! It's what a lot of people, me included, look forward to every year. There are so many ways of switching, too. It's awesome to watch!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's the video:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's so awesome, me and Shay-la HAVE to try that. We've jumped back to back before, but we cheated and used a saddle, haha.



And then we used a quieter horse and got it right, LOL:


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Nicely done  I may have to try that now.... but it will take a lot of practice!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I suck at egg-and-spoon (or any class that requires finesse) haha.


----------

